# Flyfishing at Lake Powell



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has had success flyfishing at lake powell. I've gone and drowned plenty of anchovies in the past, and will be down there next weekend for a wedding at the Antelope Point Marina. I think it would be a blast to catch a couple of the stripers on a flyrod, but I'm not sure where to begin. I would think that clauser minnows and light colored streamers would work, but was wondering if anyone here has any experience with it.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Check the fishing reports section. scott_rn has a post on there with the stripers he caught on the fly at Powell.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's my report viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18746

If you find boils the pattern probably doesn't matter much. I had some clousers, some zonkers, and I did well with silver mylar/chartruese bucktail. Some of the boils were really small and didn't last long, but if you act fast you can pull a fish or two out of the little ones. If you find a big boil that lasts for a while you can catch a fish every two minutes for the length of the boil. I was trying to catch a lot of fish so I horsed them in with an 8 wt. and 12 lb. tippet.


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

Fly fishing at Powell is great in the fall time, I have had others out of my boat with flies do great but use a 7 weight or bigger rod and 10# leeder...


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course, you can catch a ton of smallies on the fly, casting toward the rocky shoreline. My favorite fly for smallies there, is a white & chartreuse clouser minnow. By the way, this happens to be one of the best flies for stripers in the Chesapeake Bay area (and I would assume Powell). A Lefty's Deceiver is another top pick for stripers.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Whats nice about Antelope Point also is that its a wakeless zone and the stripers often boil right in there in the fall. Ask some locals and maybe rent a half day boat or something!


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

The stripers will be heading for the shallow water to chase the shad soon and will be the best time to try for them with a fly...When the water is 67 or less the stripers stay up longer chaseing the shad...


----------

